# Royal Genetics help please..Sterling..Silver streak..Silver Bullet



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Ok as you all know im a boa guy and know boa genetics ina nd out but royal genetics...i know nothing haha.

It really does confuse me there are so many and loads of combos.

So in basic terms like lets use boas for example:
Super sunglow = Super Hypo Albino
Ghost = Anery Hypo

Can some one tell me they same way as which i have above what the following royal morphs are please:
Pewter
Silver Bullet
Sterling
Silver Streak

Many thanks Jake


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Pewter = Pastel cinnamon
Silver Bullet = Super Cinnamon pastel
Silver streak = Super Pastel Black Pastel
Sterling = Super Pastel Cinnamon
I think -)
This particular bunch always confuse me, produced 2 Bullets last season and a fair few Pewters.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Pewter = Pastel cinnamon
> Silver Bullet = Super Cinnamon pastel
> Silver streak = Super Pastel Black Pastel
> Sterling = Super Pastel Cinnamon
> I think -)


correct...


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> correct...


 
Do i get a prize Al -)

Heres a group shot for jake
Supercinny on left, 2 bullets and a pewter


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

awesum mate


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Do i get a prize Al -)


nope, just given the last one away...
you get the satisfaction of knowing that you did it all in your own head... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

